# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  New Vivavrium setup

## Utahbeginner

Hello all,

So I have decided to set up a vivarium for Poison Dart Frogs.  I am looking for some advice.

I am planning to use an 18x18x18 or 18x18x24 terrarium.  I have been researching how to set this up and have come across some very good information.  Now I am trying to do this as a DIY type project mostly.  I am looking for a little advice.

First, I am told to only get an Exo-Terra terrarium.  Can anyone point me in the direction of something similar to that or tell me where I can buy them fairly inexpensively?  Is there a better options?  Also, what size would be best for this?

Is a water feature bad for one of these setups and why, if so?

What types of plants and wood would be best for this type of set up?

Does anyone have any advice based off of what they have learned before I get started?

Any recommendations on the type of Poison Dart Frog I should get and how many I should get of each?  I am just looking for favorites and why with this question.

Thank you for all your help.

----------


## Utahbeginner

Hello again,

One more quick follow-up question.  I just found a 24x18x12 terrarium, is that too short for a vivarium?

Thanks again in advance for your help.

----------


## Freckles24

> Hello again,
> 
> One more quick follow-up question.  I just found a 24x18x12 terrarium, is that too short for a vivarium?
> 
> Thanks again in advance for your help.


It depends on what you are wanting to put in the enclosure. It would not be good for arboreal species, but terrestrial might be fine. In your first post you said something about only getting Exo Terra. Do you mean front opening? I feel like front opening terrariums are important because they allow for easier access and set up when you are making it. Exo Terra and Zoo med have some good options. There are also ways to make a front opening vertical terrarium out of a normal fish tank.

----------

